# Webseite Zuhause hosten?



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

Moin liebe Leute

Aktuell habe ich mir nen Debian Server Zuhause aufgemacht auf basis von einem Sockel 1366 System mit 2x Xeon X5650
Es laeuft Debian 8 drauf mit Apache und 1 Gameserver
Ich habe eine 16k Leitung bei der Telekom, und der Zugriff auf meine Seite von Extern klappt eigentlich ganz gut

Nun meine Frage; Welche Nachteile entstehen dadurch oder gibt es ueberhaupt welche den Kram Zuhause zu hosten?
MfG


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2016)

Stromkosten / Verfügbarkeit / Bandbreite

Du hast vermutlich 1 Mbit Upload? Das ist recht wenig. Zudem geht auch in deinem Downstream garnichts mehr, wenn die 1 Mbit vollendst ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Dooma (27. April 2016)

Nachteile:
Ist die Adresse öffentlich bekannt, kann auch jeder darauf zugreifen. Machen das viele gleichzeitig, dann ist dein schmaler Upload schon ein Problem. Selbst bei kleinsten Dateien könnte der Router schnell an sein Verbindungslimit stoßen.
Du wirst also angreifbar für den simpelsten aller DDOS Angriffe: Aufrufen deiner Seite.

Wenn hinter der Webseite z.B. eine Cloud steckt, dann kann man bereits mit 2-3 gleichzeitigen Benutzern das Internet auslasten. Das ist per se erst mal nicht schlimm, sollte einem aber bewusst sein. Dinge wie Multiplayer oder Video Streaming kann man dann getrost vergessen.

Sollten die Benutzer über deinen Anschluss illegales Tauschen, wärst du auch dafür verantwortlich. Selbst wenn du nur als Zwischenstation benutzt werden würdest. Bedenke also wem du welchen Zugriff gewährst.

Ich hab seit jahren schon persönliche Cloud, FTP und Teamspeak bei mir laufen. Für den persönlichen Gebrauch und ein paar wenige Freunde kein Problem.


----------



## Knogle (27. April 2016)

Naja meine Seite besteht ja nur aus einer 260kb HTML Datei wo nur Text drauf ist


----------



## bingo88 (27. April 2016)

Reine Textseiten gehen eigentlich ganz gut, sofern da nur ein paar Leute drauf zugreifen. Ist ja ne einfache Rechenaufgabe: Bei 2,4 Mbit/s Upload sind das 300 kb/s. Da kann also gerade eine unkomprimierte Datei gleichzeitig geladen werden, ohne die Leitung vollends zu blockieren. Und ja, wenn der Upload voll ausgelastet ist, ist auch der eigene Download (sprich surfen) langsamer, da bei TCP Verbindungen in beide Richtungen kommuniziert wird (ACK-Pakete etc).


----------



## nonamez78 (28. April 2016)

Ein großes Problem, z.B. im Bezug auf einen Gameserver, ist das miese Peering der Anbieter untereinander. Ein Server gehört im Idealfall in ein Rechenzentrum, welches eine direkte Verbindung zu jedem Anbieternetz hat (UM, KD, Tcom, ...), genau das kann ein privater Anschluss nicht liefern. Die Transferraten mögen noch gehen, aber die Ping Rates sind teilweise unterirdisch.

Zum Thema Sicherheit:
ich bin zu paranoid für sowas (daher eigenen Root Server in Frankreich). Wenn mir hier jemand einen lokal laufenden Server sprengt, habe ich ihn im eigenen Netzwerk. Netzverkehr sniffen oder Daten unterjubeln ist dann eine einfache Sache. Deine IP würdest du dank DynDNS immer schön bekannt geben, eine "Flucht" wäre nur durch Aufgabe deines dynamischen DNS machbar.
Bei mir laufen auch viele Sachen von extern erreichbar, aber nichts davon ist public. Also niemals Einträge bei Google oder Verlinkungen in Foren.


----------



## Dooma (28. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem, z.B. im Bezug auf einen Gameserver, ist das miese Peering der Anbieter untereinander... Die Transferraten mögen noch gehen, aber die Ping Rates sind teilweise unterirdisch.


Da hab ich persönlich noch gar nichts von mitbekommen. I hoste schon seit Jahren TS, und auch mal ein Spielchen für entsprechend kleine Gruppen. 
Und deren Ping ist immer super, teilweise besser als auf so manchem Gameserver.

Der springende Punkt ist hier glaube ich nicht das grundsätzlich schlechtere Peering, sondern vor allem die kleine Bandbreite und die Leistung des hostenden PCs, 
das verschlingt nämlich deutlich mehr Ressourcen als so mancher glaubt.
Wenn jemand meint er könne auf seiner I-5 Gurke, mit 8 GB RAM gleichzeitig eine 20+ Slot Gameserver + TS  hosten und dabei noch zocken,
 der täuscht sich da einfach gewaltig. - Aber geschoben wird's auf die schlechte Verbindung...
(Selbst wenn man mal von genügend Bandbreite und einem Router der entsprechend viele Verbindunganfragen verkraftet ausgeht. [Und genau davon ist ja eben nicht auszugehen! Kommt ja obendrauf noch hinzu])
Das Problem ist ja gar nicht die blanke Last dabei, sondern eben die Gleichzeitigkeit und die dementsprechenden kleinen Hänger und Hopser in der Performance, selbst wenn man mit überdurchschnittlich "dicker" Hardware aufwarten kann.

Ich hab teilweise bessere Ergebnisse leistungstechnisch wenn ich einen Gameserver auf meinem wirklich ur-uralten Uralten Pentium 1 mit 100 Mhz auslagere, als wenn ich alles zusammen, Spiel und Dedi, auf meinem neuen i-7 laufen lasse.
Und da rede ich nur von purer Leistung, nicht von der Bandbreite.
Wenn die dann auch noch limitiert, dann gute Nacht.

Dadurch kommen dann die miesen Erfahrungen, die man so mit P2P Spielen machen darf: 
Dort werden irgendwelche PCs mit (zuerst) gutem Ping automatisch zum Host bestimmt und sind logischerweise hoffnungslos überfordert wenn dann 10 und mehr Spieler die, meistens asynchrone Leitung mit mini Upload, mit Anfragen bombardieren.  Oder auch weil der Hoster-PC schon vom Spiel selbst ans Leistungslimit getrieben wird, währen die Lobby noch toll läuft (Erstaunlich....) gehen die Antwortzeiten schnell in die Länge wenn der PC ausgelastet ist.
Was dabei rauskommt ist, dass über Peering und allgemeine Verbindungsqualität gemeckert wird und das völlig unberechtigt, denn nach meiner Erfahrungen sind die meisten Anbieter da top, wenn man eben die Bandbreite im Hinterkopf berücksichtigt.



> Wenn mir hier jemand einen lokal laufenden Server sprengt, habe ich ihn im eigenen Netzwerk. Netzverkehr sniffen oder Daten unterjubeln ist dann eine einfache Sache


Prinzipiell kann man dagegen nicht sagen, außer dass mir das in über 15 Jahren privaten Server hostens mit der gleichen Dyn, noch nie passiert ist das mich jemand z.B. DDos'en wollte.
Warum sollte auch jemand das bei einer Privatperson tun? Können ja nur persönliche Zwistigkeiten als Grund dort vorliegen.
Natürlich kann man seinen Netzverkehr sniffen, na und? Deswegen hab ich noch lange keine weiteren Ports offen wo man horchen könnte. 
Das was du hier implizierst, wäre ein Exploit der über den Port der Spielumgebung in andere Speicherbereiche des Systems ausbricht um diese zu manipulieren. Definitiv nicht unmöglich, aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich... 



> Deine IP würdest du dank DynDNS immer schön bekannt geben, eine "Flucht" wäre nur durch Aufgabe deines dynamischen DNS machbar.


Das ist soweit korrekt, aber ein Adressenwechsel ist jetzt nicht so eine riesige Hürde, unbequem ja, aber das war's dann auch schon.



> Bei mir laufen auch viele Sachen von extern erreichbar, aber nichts davon ist public. Also niemals Einträge bei Google oder Verlinkungen in Foren.


Da müsst man ja auch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein um in irgendein Gaming Forum seine Dyn-IP mit TS, Cloud, FTP, Gameserver oder was sonst noch dahinter, zu posten. - Wer so dumm ist, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Damit lädt man die kleinen unzufriedenen Troll-Kiddies ja geradezu ein.


----------



## Eldiabolo (1. Mai 2016)

Knogle schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute
> 
> Aktuell habe ich mir nen Debian Server Zuhause aufgemacht auf basis von einem Sockel 1366 System mit 2x Xeon X5650
> Es laeuft Debian 8 drauf mit Apache und 1 Gameserver
> ...



Ich bin mir auf jeden Fall ziemlich sicher, dass es gegen die AGB deines Internetanbieters ist, die in der Regel verbieten hinter privaten Anschluessen einen Server zu hosten. Aber fuer sone paar KB-Website sollte es ziemlich egal sein, klingt als wenn es auch recht eifnach und statischer Inhalt waere?


----------



## Knogle (1. Mai 2016)

ja ist ne reine Textseite


----------



## bingo88 (2. Mai 2016)

Dann hängt es einfach von der Anzahl der (gleichzeitigen) Zugriffe ab.


----------

